# Recruiting and CadPat



## Justinrc (30 Apr 2005)

Just wondering if when you sign up if you are given the new Cadpat uniforms or if you have the old ones.  I put down  Calgary Highlanders,  Kings own Calgary Regiment, and 33 Feild Engineer Squadron,  for my choices on my application.\

Thanks
Justin


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (1 May 2005)

The Old Olive Drab uniforms have been phased out, their isnt many people wearing them now, they Issue you the new cadpat Uniforms at Basic for Reg force not to sure when they issue it for the reserves.


----------



## Justinrc (1 May 2005)

WHat is TV and GORTEX Kit


----------



## B.McTeer (2 May 2005)

i am a reservist and 2 days after being sworn in i was taken down to CFB Esquimalt and i was issued a full kit including 3 Cadpat uniforms. So to answer your question yes you get Cadpat in very short order after being sworn in if your a reservist.


----------



## Da_man (2 May 2005)

Justinrc said:
			
		

> WHat is TV and GORTEX Kit




you get goretex stuff when your done with your recruit course.  TV =  tactical vest


----------



## Island Ryhno (2 May 2005)

as Da_Man said, TV is Tactical Vest. Goretex is wet wear, very highly waterproof and breathable  : equipment. Whoever said that stuff was breathable, man. Although I'd still rather have gortex and sweat than no gortex and be wet.  8)


----------



## chrisf (2 May 2005)

Note, that while everyone is *supposed* to have cadpat, due to supply shortages, there are still people being issued the old uniforms in some areas.


----------



## MED_BCMC (2 May 2005)

Within the 38 CBG AOR, new reserve recruits are issued CADPAT immediately upon enrollment. Tac Vests come at the completion of BMQ/SQ.


----------



## Da_man (4 May 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> as Da_Man said, TV is Tactical Vest. Goretex is wet wear, very highly waterproof and breathable   : equipment. Whoever said that stuff was breathable, man. Although I'd still rather have gortex and sweat than no gortex and be wet.   8)




its not waterproof either.


----------



## RossF (4 May 2005)

Ummm...just curiousity hitting me over the head... you recieve CadPat (TW), but do you also recieve CapPat (AR)? ..desert Cadpat I mean..?


----------



## RossF (4 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> No. You only recieve that kit if there is an operational necessity (i.e, your going overseas to an arid zone).



Ahh okay, thought so.


----------



## Justinrc (8 May 2005)

Nice CadPat looks sweet


----------



## D-n-A (8 May 2005)

In some areas you only get the IECS kit after completing BMQ/SQ, for initial issue you get the old jean jacket, etc but you get the CADPAT uniform.


----------



## BDTyre (9 May 2005)

Out of curiousity, can we use the webbing versus the tac vest?  I personally have never tried a tac vest, but have done webbing for paintball and such and find it rather comfortable.

I ask because a local surplus store has never-issued CF web gear for a decent price.


----------



## chrisf (9 May 2005)

As a recruit, you'll use what you're issued...trust me, you don't want to stand out as an individual during basic training, blend in, be part of the team.

And for reference purposes, the tac-vest sucks, but it's generally a great improvement over the webbing... if you've only ever used the webbing for paintball, you've never really experienced it...


----------



## shadow (9 May 2005)

Justinrc said:
			
		

> Nice CadPat looks sweet



Mmmmmmm, sweet, sweet, relish    :warstory:


----------

